# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (May 19, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Hey everyone!


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO....

HALEY :biggrin2:

*Hope your day is wonderful and you get all your wishes!



Do you know anyone with bunnies, or someone interested in bunnies? Invite them to the forum!



Send vibes to *kittsbuns* bunnies, who have itchy, dry skin. :?



*WHO IS THIS ADORABLE BUNNY?






*[/align]


----------



## Evey (May 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Haley!!!!!! :dutch :balloons:

Hope you have a great day!

-Kathy


----------



## kirst3buns (May 19, 2008)

arty::dutch:rabbithop

Happy Birthday Haley! 

From Kirstin and family


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 19, 2008)

[align=center]*urplepansy:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HALEY!!! urplepansy:*[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (May 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Haley :biggrin2:!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday old woman.. err.. Haley!!


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2008)

[align=center]Happy Birthday to you 
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Haley 
Happy Birthday to you!
[/align][align=center]arty:
:birthday
[/align]


----------



## lalena2148 (May 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Haley!


----------



## trailsend (May 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Haley!


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

happy birthday haley!

oh, and that is baily. . .i think???


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Haley!:airborne:


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2008)

I FIGURED IT OUT THE MYSETRY BUNNY IS BAILEY
Thats the first one I have ever been able to do!


----------



## LadyBug (May 19, 2008)

:trioHappy B-Day Haley!!:trio



:birthday:yahoo:


----------



## coronadelmarsue (May 19, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HALEY

Hope you have a wonderful day.



Sue:bunnydance::headflick::birthday


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I FIGURED IT OUT THE MYSETRY BUNNY IS BAILEY
> Thats the first one I have ever been able to do!



Drat! Becca you beat me to the answer (also, the first one I was able to guess correctly...) Good job.

Happy Birthday Haley!


----------



## cheryl (May 19, 2008)

:balloons:Happy birthday Haley:balloons:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 19, 2008)

:balloons:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HALEY! :balloons:*


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 19, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DEAR HALEY......



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOOOOO YOOOOOUUUUU:great::bunny18


----------



## Haley (May 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes 

Yesterday we celebrated with my family so today I just worked and then Mike and I went out to eat at Mongolian Barbeque. They sang Happy Birthday to me and I was so embarressed- I usually ask them not to do that at restaurants bc I hate it so much. lol

Im going to Florida tomorrow for 4 nights with my best friend and am so excited! My parents bought my flight as my birthday present. 

Kirsten (kirst3buns) and her kids are watching Nigel and Kirby for me this week. Mike is watching the other five so theyre all in good hands.

I'll be back Saturday night Wish me lots of sunshine and warm weather :sunshine:


----------

